

Finch Robot - A robot to aid Computer Science Education - ebun
http://www.finchrobot.com/

======
nuclearsandwich
I ordered one! For a robot that can run around and talk $100 isn't bad at all.
Only thing that weirds me out is the constant tethered power source. But I'm
sure that can be hacked around if it hasn't been already.

